# Does a 2002 SE-R have keyless entry?



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

I reciently bought a used 2002 SE-R, and it only came with one key. It seems to be fully loaded audiopackage/sunroof/powerlocks, etc... I was wondering if it was stock to come with keyless entry, and I just didn't get the pad thingy. It seems to have some bad factory alarm (Horn beeping) Any way to find out for sure if I have that installed, so I can just buy a replacement entry pad?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It should, but I'm not sure how you can check
Does your key have the computer chip inside? It should be a large key, with a little blue square on the bottom of the part that you hold. I know that was a really bad description, but I don't know how else to put it, haha

You could always go to the dealer and have them check the VIN.


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> It should, but I'm not sure how you can check
> Does your key have the computer chip inside? It should be a large key, with a little blue square on the bottom of the part that you hold. I know that was a really bad description, but I don't know how else to put it, haha
> 
> You could always go to the dealer and have them check the VIN.



Actually, it does have the lil blue chip..


----------



## red 02 specv (Mar 28, 2004)

i doesnt matter if it has the chip in it, that is just the imobilizer and all of em have it. it does have keyless, you will have to go to the dealer and get a new fob and have it programed.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

No they don't all have it, it's part of a security package that comes with the keyless entry I believe, which is why I asked. I have a friend with an SE-R who doesn't have it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

all se-r's have keyless entry... if you got the R/F audio package, you also got the immobilizer chip... you can buy replacement key fobs(up to 4 or 5) and keys... get the keyfob on eBay... there are instructions on NF.com how to program them... the 2nd key needs to be dealer made though... about 30 bucks a key...


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> all se-r's have keyless entry... if you got the R/F audio package, you also got the immobilizer chip... you can buy replacement key fobs(up to 4 or 5) and keys... get the keyfob on eBay... there are instructions on NF.com how to program them... the 2nd key needs to be dealer made though... about 30 bucks a key...



Niiiiiiiice... thanks.. this will save me money.. I love how the nissan dealer sold me on that hidden option. Dumbasses. Well looks like I gotta spend some more money on ebay


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> all se-r's have keyless entry... if you got the R/F audio package, you also got the immobilizer chip... you can buy replacement key fobs(up to 4 or 5) and keys... get the keyfob on eBay... there are instructions on NF.com how to program them... the 2nd key needs to be dealer made though... about 30 bucks a key...


Also, do you know where the article is on the forum, I did a search, couldn't find anything


----------

